# It's Just for Plinking Squirrels.



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Teaching my granddaughter to plink squirrels.










In case I see some squirrels that frighten me coming down the road.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Flanders, old boy, I am presently unable to recall you contributing to the interchange previously. What's your point my friend?


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Shaver said:


> Flanders, old boy, I am presently unable to recall you contributing to the interchange previously. What's your point my friend?


Knowing you are a serious man, I shall offer a, fairly, serious answer. Until recently, you are correct, I did not often visit this particular forum. But things have gotten a little, for lack of a better term, thin elsewhere. So this forum offers me a place to mention things about which I might be passionate (Art Deco.) or might find simply entertaining or humorous.

The issue at hand concerns an iconic image which caught my eye from many boyhood hours spent perusing catalogs of similar objects. In the 3rd grade I paid another student an amount equivalent to $44 for a air defense handbook that included all the aircraft from World War II complete with photos and detailed specifications. (Rather like a greatly condensed, _Janes' All the World's Aircraft.)
_
In addition to the above images themselves, the observations included might be viewed by those of an ironic turn of mind as a bit of spoofing of reasons offered for the need of excessive armament.  In that, it is somewhat like a Rorschach Test.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

I am ashamed- of course! The Art threads, do forgive me please. If it reassures you in any manner whatsoever the thinness has exiled moi aussi.

In addendum: firearms are, almost, as enticing as bosoms.


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

I'm sure one could plink cans too. 
The thing most intriguing to me, besides the top-loading magazine, is the earth-mounting bipod and footed baseplate or whatever the proper terms are.

Would I be correct in assuming that this weapon is massive enough to have less percieved recoil than one would think? Or did the little girl break her collar bone soon thereafter?


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Isn't that Will Hayden from "Sons of Guns"? Dude is still in jail on charges of aggravated AND forcible rape of a child.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

drlivingston said:


> Isn't that Will Hayden from "Sons of Guns"? Dude is still in jail on charges of aggravated AND forcible rape of a child.


Sorry, I have no idea who he is.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Tempest said:


> I'm sure one could plink cans too.
> The thing most intriguing to me, besides the top-loading magazine, is the earth-mounting bipod and footed baseplate or whatever the proper terms are.
> 
> Would I be correct in assuming that this weapon is massive enough to have less percieved recoil than one would think? Or did the little girl break her collar bone soon thereafter?


It is a Lahti L-39. Finnish. It was successful in disabling Soviet armor during the Winter War. It's 20mm at 2,600 FPS. So irrespective of mass of the weapon, it will rattle your fillings.

When the armor grew too thick, it became a primo anti-sniper weapon. While semi-automatic, a fully automatic variant was even used as an anti-aircraft weapon.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Flanderian said:


> Sorry, I have no idea who he is.


Will Hayden... 
https://www.thefirearmblog.com/blog/2011/09/09/building-a-lahti-l-39-anti-tank-rifle/


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Flanderian said:


> It is a Lahti L-39. Finnish. It was successful in disabling Soviet armor during the Winter War. It's 20mm at 2,600 FPS. So irrespective of mass of the weapon, it will rattle your fillings.
> 
> When the armor grew too thick, it became a primo anti-sniper weapon. While semi-automatic, a fully automatic variant was even used as an anti-aircraft weapon.


...but when simply plinking squirrels the old adage "one shot, one kill" would surely apply...yes, no? LOL.


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lahti_L-39
"It was nicknamed "Norsupyssy" ("Elephant Gun"), and as tanks developed armour too thick for the Lahti to penetrate its uses switched to long range sniping, tank harassment..."
Tank harassment. Wow. Okay, I'm off to see if Bing Translator will help me with this Finnish pronunciation.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

One harasses a tank in the same way as one harasses a hornets nest. Not sure how that's supposed to be a positive in the field of battle.


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

SG_67 said:


> One harasses a tank in the same way as one harasses a hornets nest. Not sure how that's supposed to be a positive in the field of battle.


Keeps the crew's hatches shut, thus minimising their vision and ability to know what is going on.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

Chouan said:


> Keeps the crew's hatches shut, thus minimising their vision and ability to know what is going on.


Makes sense in the context of the time when the weapon was used. I guess I was considering the modern tank.


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

SG_67 said:


> Makes sense in the context of the time when the weapon was used. I guess I was considering the modern tank.


Indeed. Tanks of that era were almost invariably commander by the tank commander at least head and shoulders out of the turret so that he could see what was going on, similarly, the driver would usually have his hatch open for visibility and ventilation. Shutting down made tank operation very much harder. Vision in such vehicles, when shut down, was through very narrow vision ports or slits, or by periscopes, either of which were limited in utility, to say the least!


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

drlivingston said:


> Will Hayden...
> https://www.thefirearmblog.com/blog/2011/09/09/building-a-lahti-l-39-anti-tank-rifle/


Thank you! :thumbs-up:

The author of the article is shown as Steve Johnson.

If the man in the photo is the individual you reference, and is as you described, I'm very glad I *don't* know him. To me it is simply a photo of an adult male in proximity to the weapon to better portray its scale.


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

Some of these are also interesting.....


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)




----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

SG_67 said:


> Makes sense in the context of the time when the weapon was used. I guess I was considering the modern tank.


If you check the specs on some of the smaller tanks, e.g., the WWII German Mark I, all but the front armor is fairly penetrable. At one time, and not for long, these anti-tank rifles had some usefulness.

Chouan, are either of those the British Boys' .50 Cal. Rifle? I always got a kick out of that name, like something advertised in "Lad's Own Companion".


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Flanderian said:


> Thank you! :thumbs-up:
> 
> The author of the article is shown as Steve Johnson.
> 
> If the man in the photo is the individual you reference, and is as you described, I'm very glad I *don't* know him. To me it is simply a photo of an adult male in proximity to the weapon to better portray its scale.


Yes, he is the man in the picture, not the author of the piece. In fairness to him, I really enjoyed his reality show, "Sons of Guns." It chronicled life at Red Jacket firearms. They specialized in reconstruction and creation of specialized firearms. Will possesses a wealth of knowledge when it comes to the subject. Alas, he will never be able to legally own or possess a firearm for the rest of his life.


----------



## Gurdon (Feb 7, 2005)

drlivingston said:


> Yes, he is the man in the picture, not the author of the piece. ... Will possesses a wealth of knowledge when it comes to the subject. Alas, he will never be able to legally own or possess a firearm for the rest of his life.


Given the nature of the crime alluded to, why would one express sympathy for that individual's inability to own firearms, or for any other consequence of his conviction, for that matter?

Gurdon


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

phyrpowr said:


> If you check the specs on some of the smaller tanks, e.g., the WWII German Mark I, all but the front armor is fairly penetrable. At one time, and not for long, these anti-tank rifles had some usefulness.
> 
> Chouan, are either of those the British Boys' .50 Cal. Rifle? I always got a kick out of that name, like something advertised in "Lad's Own Companion".


They are, the first two pictures in my post number 17.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Gurdon said:


> Given the nature of the crime alluded to, why would one express sympathy for that individual's inability to own firearms, or for any other consequence of his conviction, for that matter?
> 
> Gurdon


Don't confuse sympathy with pity. I hate for any person to stumble in life, regardless of the circumstances. As it is, Will has not been convicted of anything. I am a believer in innocent until proven guilty. It was a good show and he was good at what he did. That is the extent of my emotional attachment to the subject.


----------



## Gurdon (Feb 7, 2005)

I inferred that the individual, being barred from firearms ownership/possession, had been convicted of something; my mistake. 

I share your opinion regarding people stumbling. I believe our society's current emphasis on punishment and retribution to be a regrettable abandonment of American notions of penitence, rehabilitation and the possibility of redemption. 

Regards,
Gurdon


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

phyrpowr said:


> If you check the specs on some of the smaller tanks, e.g., the WWII German Mark I, all but the front armor is fairly penetrable. At one time, and not for long, these anti-tank rifles had some usefulness.
> 
> Chouan, are either of those the British Boys' .50 Cal. Rifle? I always got a kick out of that name, like something advertised in "Lad's Own Companion".


You may be interested to see them being used in an armoured train, here. Probably the smallest genuine armoured train ever used in anger!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Why would you plink a cute little squirrel?


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

Howard said:


> Why would you plink a cute little squirrel?


Some people eat them.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^LOL. 
They make a great stew and are not bad, when properly pan fried!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Orsini said:


> Some people eat them.


I feed them.


----------

